# Looking dashing



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh look at your lovely equafleece jumper Ozzy! Just beautiful! Did he like it Donna? Is it a new one or a hand-me-down? Amazing that it fits him... Little Oz is growing up!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He looks lovely and festive in his fleece.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Loving the waggy tail. What a cutie.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks happy 
That is brilliant.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking good, he is such a cutie.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh look at your lovely equafleece jumper Ozzy! Just beautiful! Did he like it Donna? Is it a new one or a hand-me-down? Amazing that it fits him... Little Oz is growing up!


It was handed down with tons of love! I think it's a14 
I wasn't there when they put it on but he looks happy and not trying to yank it off. It's prefect timing as we are due mite snow Thursday. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey there good looking  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It was handed down with tons of love! I think it's a14
> I wasn't there when they put it on but he looks happy and not trying to yank it off. It's prefect timing as we are due mite snow Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Just love that you are getting more wear out if it! Ozzy is really benefiting too. Really suits him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a trooper Ozzy is! He's come through do much!

3 Cheers for Osgood! Hip hip hooray, hip hip hooray, hip hip hooray!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He looks so cute in red Love it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ozzy loves this and he isn't sharing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52NGjjOdKqY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He's such a giddy playful little thing - loving little ozzy! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> He looks so cute in red Love it!


It's all Molly when he grows out of it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> It's all Molly's when he grows out of it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If - but actually, I think that he will 
I didn't think Dot would ever get as big as she is now and she has probably still got a bit more growing to do... She is only just smaller than Kiki now and because she is so hairy she often looks bigger.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Marzi said:


> If - but actually, I think that he will
> I didn't think Dot would ever get as big as she is now and she has probably still got a bit more growing to do... She is only just smaller than Kiki now and because she is so hairy she often looks bigger.


Well he is 16 weeks and he is nine pounds. (4kg) his dad was 11 pounds and mom was 15. I am thinking he will be 18 to 20 pounds. That's my guess. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow can't believe he's 4kgs! Brilliant work mom!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> It's all Molly when he grows out of it!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Are you talking about my Molly? I don't think it would fit her Ozzy is way tiny she is 15lbs and 16 inches long There are a few Molly's on here It's super cute though


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Are you talking about my Molly? I don't think it would fit her Ozzy is way tiny she is 15lbs and 16 inches long There are a few Molly's on here It's super cute though


I mean you. The Equafleece is a 16 what is she in

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I mean you. The Equafleece is a 16 what is she in
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow can't believe little baby Ozzy is in a size 16 Wow he is going to be a big strong boy


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow can't believe little baby Ozzy is in a size 16 Wow he is going to be a big strong boy


Well the one in the picture is a 14. The 16 is still big but I have hopes he will grow into and then out of it!! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow he looks so tiny I thought he would be in a smaller size Maybe Molly is extra small not sure the cocker mom was huge and her dad was a miniature poodle and not that big I think she is done growing now she is a year and 4 months not sure if they grow more after that??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Wow he looks so tiny I thought he would be in a smaller size Maybe Molly is extra small not sure the cocker mom was huge and her dad was a miniature poodle and not that big I think she is done growing now she is a year and 4 months not sure if they grow more after that??


I don't think she will grow any more but I could be wrong. I think Ozzy will end up about willow's height but maybe a little less weight. His legs are long. 
The breeder said he would not be bigger than 15 pounds but he is already 9. 
My vet said 25 tops but I can't see him getting that big. 
You can kind of see his height in this picture


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He is such a gorgeous scruffy monkey - much more poodlie in build that Jake or Willow - long legs and his paws look HUGE!
It is fantastic that he is doing so well. Well done Donna


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's beautiful! I love how different he is! What a beautiful beautiful cockapoo!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just saw this pic now. He sort of has a Molly build. She has sort of long legs and a more poodle head but she is smaller than Willow and Jake He is so cute you are a super poo mom you made him all better


----------

